# First Slingshot (Standard Plywood)



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

This is my first slingshot, and it was based off Joerg Sprave's "Hammerhead" design. Unfortunately, I made the rookie mistake of using normal plywood instead of a hardwood plywood (but I have some birch plywood on the way for my next project).

I glued two layers of plywood together with wood glue, and let it dry in clamps for 24 hours. I drew up the template myself, traced it onto 3/4 inch plywood, and cut out the shape with a jigsaw. I then filed and sanded it into a finished shape, but have not yet stained or coated the SS.

















































There are a few obvious flaws in the wood, but they don't seem to affect the overall integrity of the SS to the point where it's unsafe. I heard an epoxy and sawdust mixture can fill the gaps pretty well, so I might try that.

I did a vice test on the slingshot to make sure it was safe to shoot, and I determined that I will be putting on light bands (single bands of TBG, maybe tapered 2.5 cm to 1.5 cm) to shoot 10 mm steel balls. I'll probably give her a linseed oil bath after do some more sanding with extra fine sandpaper.

Any tips or constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks - Curtis


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

saw dust and a good glue will fix them gaps right up. i cant think of anything else to say except you've done an OUTSTANDING JOB. You can go to rockler.com and they sell a sheet 24x32 of baltic birch that want have any gaps to fill. its 13 layers and very solid. again, great job.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sawdust and super glue, yeah. I think you do not need any pointers. That's a real good job. Now go out and shoot! :wave:


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great first effort! Those voids in the ply are what causes concern in many cases in areas of the frame that are thin, subject to stress/ torque and worse of all the sudden jolt of shooting.. it the inside where you can't see that is the concern, glad you tested it & looking forward to seeing more! Cheers Ben


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is amazing for your first try when you get that redone in multiplex that will be even sweeter,looks like you have some skills at drawing templates to good luck


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

A great first!! Nicely done!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's not the voids you can see that are the problem.

It's the ones you CANT see.

Regardless, that's a pretty awesome job of shaping and finishing (so far).

Fill in those voids, finish and polish and I bet you'll have a fantastic looking shooter.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I really hate all you "first slingshot" crafters, when your first is better than what I can ever do!

Of course the hate is pure jealousy and in reality, it's pure love 

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

If you feel concerned about the strength and want to make it bulletproof, go to a model shop and get some light glasscloth (0.7-1.5 ounce) and use it with epoxy to coat the whole frame like it was a surfboard. Double or triple layers in slim areas and a bunch of sanding and re-coating with epoxy will net you a behemoth that looks like it was dipped in glass.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

ash said:


> If you feel concerned about the strength and want to make it bulletproof, go to a model shop and get some light glasscloth (0.7-1.5 ounce) and use it with epoxy to coat the whole frame like it was a surfboard. Double or triple layers in slim areas and a bunch of sanding and re-coating with epoxy will net you a behemoth that looks like it was dipped in glass.


And have you itching for the next 3 weeks.

But seriously, this is an awesome idea!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

*Canada's got talent*


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The hammerhead is a nice design, good work :wave:


----------

